# codice comportamentale da separati



## Old lordpinceton (16 Luglio 2009)

Cari amici,
Siccome detesto fare incauti acquisti, detesto sognare una cosa e poi accorgermi che la realtà è ben diversa e non ho trovato sul forum cosa cercavo, sono qui a chiedervi:

Come si devono comportare nei rapporti interpersonali due coniugi separati? 

Finalmente ci si riappropria della propria vita privata?

Finalmente ognuno si fa i cazzi suoi? (ottemperando al discorso economico ovvio)

Oppure il più delle volte chi ha avviato la separazione poi deve ricorrere a metodi più drastici per essere lasciato in pace?

Insomma devo vederci sempre chiaro...io...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Luglio 2009)

Ma ti sembra che possa esserci un codice??? 
Ogni coppia separata è diversa come era diversa prima della separazione.
Ma, in linea di massima, è separata ...se no che separazione sarebbe?
Vedi che sei lontano dal pensarti separato?


----------



## Old Iris2 (17 Luglio 2009)

Ti consiglio di rimanere con tua moglie. dubito tu sia in grado di gestirti da solo.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (17 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Ti consiglio di rimanere con tua moglie. dubito tu sia in grado di gestirti da solo.


Vuoi scherzare?? Posso sempre assumere una governante. Ma in ogni caso, è lei che deve schiodare. Io no.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (17 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma ti sembra che possa esserci un codice???
> Ogni coppia separata è diversa come era diversa prima della separazione.
> Ma, in linea di massima, è separata ...se no che separazione sarebbe?
> Vedi che sei lontano dal pensarti separato?


Ma infatti io chiedo. Certo che sono lontano dal pensarmi separato, ma paradossalmente siamo finiti per vivere "separati" e ciò ci ha dato non poca serenità! Invece ho visto coppie in cui lui non ha accettato di essere mandato a fare in quel posto, e per lei poi è cominciato un calvario, con tanto di carabinieri, cambio di serrature delle porte, ecc...
Troppi uomini cercano nella compagna la mammina. Poi la mammina si rompe le balle, ti manda via e tu piangi. Io avendo avuto un rapporto disastroso con mia madre, ho sempre cercato "la compagna"...ma ho trovato di tutto e di più...tranne la compagna... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Insomma ci si separa perchè non ci si ama più?
O perchè non si riesce più andare d'accordo?
Per me è stupido separarsi solo perchè uno o una si fa na storietta...con un altro...e che sarà mai???
Ovvio...però...se tu dilapidi lo stipendio per fare regalini da sballo all'amante capricciosa...il discorso cambia...
Boh io la penso così.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Scappo...


----------



## Grande82 (17 Luglio 2009)

ma non eri innamoratissimo di tua moglie e mai l'avresti lasciata??????


----------



## Verena67 (17 Luglio 2009)

Non hai le idee chiare, ma una cosa l'ho chiara io: non si puo' trovare una compagna "vera" se emotivamente non ci si mette in gioco, e tu ad "aprirti" non ci pensi proprio!

Pensi al portafoglio, e quello ottieni! (donne interessate solo alla convenienza!)


----------



## Amoremio (17 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma non eri innamoratissimo di tua moglie e mai l'avresti lasciata??????


oddio,
questo proprio non l'ho percepito
il concetto mi sembrava piuttosto: è sciatta e rompichez, ma lavora guadagna e non spende troppo e poi l'amore non esiste o comunque è molto raro e nessuno garantisce la riuscita


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> oddio,
> questo proprio non l'ho percepito
> il concetto mi sembrava piuttosto: è sciatta e rompichez, ma lavora guadagna e non spende troppo e poi l'amore non esiste o comunque è molto raro e nessuno garantisce la riuscita


Già...anche io ho visto un amore molto "utilitaristico"  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Della serie...l'importante è che porti a casa la pagnotta...ma una volta non erano le donne a pensarla così?


----------



## Amoremio (17 Luglio 2009)

ma poi hanno smesso.
invece gli uomini non smettono mai di pucciare in giro


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> oddio,
> questo proprio non l'ho percepito
> il concetto mi sembrava piuttosto: è sciatta e rompichez, ma lavora guadagna e non spende troppo e poi l'amore non esiste o comunque è molto raro e nessuno garantisce la riuscita


da cui infatti hanno tratto spunto per i  famosi film

un amore splendido (con quel figo di cary grant)
e 
love story (ryan o'neill)


----------



## Old lordpinceton (18 Luglio 2009)

ok sono un bastardo...massacratemi...
In ogni cosa della mia vita opero sempre scelte empiriche: costi vs benefici.
Le uniche volte che mi sono "aperto" e sono andato col cuore...
Non è andata troppo bene...ergo???
Mica so venuto al mondo per tribolare...

Una volta mi sono innamorato di una statua di marmo...mi sono totalmente confidato a lei...mi sono aperto con tutto il mio cuore...ma lei non mi ha mai ricambiato....

Verena...io apro...apro...spalanco...ma sempre a ragion veduta...

Non mi va di soffrire per niente...


----------



## Grande82 (18 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> ok sono un bastardo...massacratemi...
> In ogni cosa della mia vita opero sempre scelte empiriche: costi vs benefici.
> Le uniche volte che mi sono "aperto" e sono andato col cuore...
> Non è andata troppo bene...ergo???
> ...


ti contraddici.
se ti sei aperto e confidato con la 'statua di marmo', l'hai fatto a ragin veduta? no! hai messo in mano a lei un coltello già conficcato, frutto della sua indifferenza e della tua ostinazione.
ma per innamorarsi di una statua di marmo, davvero, ci vuole un pezzetto di noi che non funziona. come la stima.
e da lì si riparte.
per scoprire che forse tanti anni e un figlio con la donna che la sera ti apre la porta di casa non sono stati davvero sprecati e che quella statua di marmo non valeva una briciola del tuo cuore aperto.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (18 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ti contraddici.
> se ti sei aperto e confidato con la 'statua di marmo', l'hai fatto a ragin veduta? no! hai messo in mano a lei un coltello già conficcato, frutto della sua indifferenza e della tua ostinazione.
> ma per innamorarsi di una statua di marmo, davvero, ci vuole un pezzetto di noi che non funziona. come la stima.
> e da lì si riparte.
> per scoprire che forse tanti anni e un figlio con la donna che la sera ti apre la porta di casa non sono stati davvero sprecati e che quella statua di marmo non valeva una briciola del tuo cuore aperto.


la statua è venuta prima. Non l'ho fatto a ragion veduta. Al cuor non si comanda. Quando si è molto giovani, si parte in quarta, ci si innamora più dell'idea che si ha di quella persona, che non della persona. Come puoi amare e stimare ciò che non conosci? Infatti poi ho pensato: " Come sono stato stupido a innamorarmi di una statua! Che sciocco!, non accadrà più.
Poi da giovane avevo un'ostinazione stratosferica, ora non più.
Poi se faccio la mia analisi costi/benefici, circa il mio matrimonio e la famiglia i benefici superano i costi. Quindi ne valeva la pena e ne vale ancora la pena. 
Se guardo la storia d'amore tra me e mia moglie il rapporto si inverte...
ma tutto è relativo. Forse io sono troppo esigente.


----------



## Old Aleluja (18 Luglio 2009)

posso dire che non ci ho capito una benemerita mazza?
forse mi sono perso (diciamo proprio che forse non l'ho masi avuto per perderlo) qualche pezzo di storia?
comunque sposarsi per avere la mammina è quanto di più triste e patetico si possa fare in un rapporto a due..


----------



## Old lordpinceton (18 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> posso dire che non ci ho capito una benemerita mazza?
> forse mi sono perso (diciamo proprio che forse non l'ho masi avuto per perderlo) qualche pezzo di storia?
> comunque sposarsi per avere la mammina è quanto di più triste e patetico si possa fare in un rapporto a due..


Infatti! Poi arrivano i figli. Tua moglie diventa 4/4 donna. Se tu non sei pronto a fare dei passi e diventare il compagno forte e protettivo e continui a fare il bambino immaturo e capriccioso, lei, oggi ti dà il ben servito. Purtroppo le donne si accorgono dopo la maternità che il loro marito cercava inconsciamente la madre. 
Mi pare di avere capito che la separazione sancisce solo la non convivenza...il lasciare libero l'altro...è tutto un altro paio di maniche...quindi la separazione è una cagata bestiale. 

In un rapporto a due: cosa è più importante: i sentimenti o andare d'accordo?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Infatti! Poi arrivano i figli. Tua moglie diventa 4/4 donna. Se tu non sei pronto a fare dei passi e diventare il compagno forte e protettivo e continui a fare il bambino immaturo e capriccioso, lei, oggi ti dà il ben servito. Purtroppo le donne si accorgono dopo la maternità che il loro marito cercava inconsciamente la madre.
> *Mi pare di avere capito che la separazione sancisce solo la non convivenza...il lasciare libero l'altro...è tutto un altro paio di maniche*...quindi la separazione è una cagata bestiale.
> 
> In un rapporto a due: cosa è più importante: i sentimenti o andare d'accordo?


 Da quale o quali post hai dedotto tuttociò?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (18 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Da quale o quali post hai dedotto tuttociò?


Per carità nessuna deduzione...che sono nemico acerrimo di ogni aristotelismo! Io induco...non deduco. 
Dalle mie letture sul tema di cosa comporta legalmente la separazione, mi pare che si sancisca la necessità di non convivere più da parte dei coniugi, dato un rapporto infelice, per incompatibilità di carattere. 
Dall'osservazione di come poi vanno in effetti le cose, sono indotto a pensare che forse, poi iniziano i continui sconfinamenti nella vita privata dell'altro. Cioè non è detto che abitare in case diverse, significhi: " Ok...me ne sono fatto/a una ragione...promesso...non ti romperò mai più le balle! ". C'è chi provoca la separazione e chi la subisce. E se chi la subisce, magari non l'accetta? 
Ma poi ok...ogni coppia ha la sua dinamica e la sua storia...ovvio...

Facile dire..." Dai separati che finalmente sarai libero!"...c'è qualcosa che non mi convince!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Per carità nessuna deduzione...che sono nemico acerrimo di ogni aristotelismo! Io induco...non deduco.
> Dalle mie letture sul tema di cosa comporta legalmente la separazione, mi pare che si sancisca la necessità di non convivere più da parte dei coniugi, dato un rapporto infelice, per incompatibilità di carattere.
> Dall'osservazione di come poi vanno in effetti le cose, sono indotto a pensare che forse, poi iniziano i continui sconfinamenti nella vita privata dell'altro. Cioè non è detto che abitare in case diverse, significhi: " Ok...me ne sono fatto/a una ragione...promesso...non ti romperò mai più le balle! ". C'è chi provoca la separazione e chi la subisce. E se chi la subisce, magari non l'accetta?
> Ma poi ok...ogni coppia ha la sua dinamica e la sua storia...ovvio...
> ...


 A me risulta, invece, che i separati siano ...separati.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (18 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me risulta, invece, che i separati siano ...separati.


Ok...io volevo solo sapere...che differenza c'è tra un documento legale e poi la realtà dei fatti. Quando una tua amica ti confida che non ne può più delle intromissioni "inopportune" del suo ex lui...cominci a pensare.
Infatti io ho solo chiesto se c'è una sorta di galateo tra coniugi separati.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ok...io volevo solo sapere...che differenza c'è tra un documento legale e poi la realtà dei fatti. Quando una tua amica ti confida che non ne può più delle intromissioni "inopportune" del suo ex lui...cominci a pensare.
> Infatti io ho solo chiesto se c'è una sorta di galateo tra coniugi separati.


 La separazione sancisce i rapporti per la tutela dei figli o per il mantenimento degli stessi.
Poi se due persone si vogliono frequentare non è proibito.
Ma se una persona non la si vuole in casa non ha alcuna autorizzazione a metterci piede.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (18 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> La separazione sancisce i rapporti per la tutela dei figli o per il mantenimento degli stessi.
> Poi se due persone si vogliono frequentare non è proibito.
> Ma se una persona non la si vuole in casa non ha alcuna autorizzazione a metterci piede.


Perfetto....e un coniuge separato...può andare a rompere le palle all'altro se in casa si tira dentro un nuovo compagno/a...o deve stare zitto e bono?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Perfetto....e un coniuge separato...può andare a rompere le palle all'altro se in casa si tira dentro un nuovo compagno/a...o deve stare zitto e bono?


 Certo che non può.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (18 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certo che non può.


Bene...ti ringrazio...siccome non trovavo niente in proposito...sai com'è detesto situazioni " disdicevoli"...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Bene...ti ringrazio...siccome non trovavo niente in proposito...sai com'è detesto situazioni " disdicevoli"...


 La separazione esime dall'obbligo di fedeltà.


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Perfetto....e un coniuge separato...può andare a rompere le palle all'altro se in casa si tira dentro un nuovo compagno/a...o deve stare zitto e bono?


L'unica eccezione è se vi son accordi dovuti al rispetto e alla tutela di eventuali figli minori.

Ma si tratta appunto di accordi, fatti per evitare che si crei un continuo "contenzioso" fra i separati.

Le intromissioni non gradite si evitano parlando chiaro con l'ex...o facendolo/a parlare con chi di dovere... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 e in genere basta una volta sola!


----------



## Old lordpinceton (19 Luglio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> L'unica eccezione è se vi son accordi dovuti al rispetto e alla tutela di eventuali figli minori.
> 
> Ma si tratta appunto di accordi, fatti per evitare che si crei un continuo "contenzioso" fra i separati.
> 
> ...


Grazie Fedi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Incredibile a cosa si assiste quando uno usa la scusa di vedere i figli, per tornare ad avviare dei casini. E io che non ci credevo. ma si può essere così...meschini? Insomma quando una storia è finita è finita. Pace Amen. o no???


----------



## Old Iris2 (20 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Bene...ti ringrazio...siccome non trovavo niente in proposito...sai com'è detesto situazioni " disdicevoli"...


 
Le situazioni disdicevoli sono dovute ai comportamenti delle persone, e non agli accordi di separazione.
Ripeto, ti consiglio di rimanere quieto acasa...sei il tipico soggetto da situazione "disdicevole".


----------



## Old lordpinceton (20 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Le situazioni disdicevoli sono dovute ai comportamenti delle persone, e non agli accordi di separazione.
> Ripeto, ti consiglio di rimanere quieto acasa...sei il tipico soggetto da situazione "disdicevole".


Chi io? Mai piantato casini in giro, te l'assicuro, anzi...perchè mi etichetti così? Io ho chiesto perchè non credevo ad una mia amica che mi parlava del comportamento del suo lui, dopo la separazione. Conoscendolo non mi sarei mai aspettato che arrivasse a tanto...capisci?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Mi sono reso conto che ci vogliono palle d'acciaio per affrontare la separazione...che non è una robetta da poco...


----------



## Old Iris2 (21 Luglio 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Chi io? Mai piantato casini in giro, te l'assicuro, anzi...perchè mi etichetti così? Io ho chiesto perchè non credevo ad una mia amica che mi parlava del comportamento del suo lui, dopo la separazione. Conoscendolo non mi sarei mai aspettato che arrivasse a tanto...capisci?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hai le idee talmente confuse che non ti consiglio di separarti. La separazione presume un minimo di indipendenza mentale. Chi non è  in grado di gestire la vita coniugale, non riesce a gestire neanche la singletudine.
Stai calmo e rimani così, sotto la tutela di tua moglie.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (21 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Hai le idee talmente confuse che non ti consiglio di separarti. La separazione presume un minimo di indipendenza mentale. Chi non è in grado di gestire la vita coniugale, non riesce a gestire neanche la singletudine.
> Stai calmo e rimani così, sotto la tutela di tua moglie.


Tu dici? Ma se in pratica sono sempre vissuto da single...non ti capisco...
Cosa vuol dire gestire la vita coniugale? 
Autonomia e indipendenza sono sempre stati gli unici beni a cui ho sempre sacrificato tutto...anche l'amore.


----------



## Old babilonia (18 Agosto 2009)

. . . . . finiscila di dire Min......
Devo solo ringraziarti o vuoi anche un monumento?????


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Agosto 2009)

babilonia ha detto:


> . . . . . finiscila di dire Min......
> Devo solo ringraziarti o vuoi anche un monumento?????




















  nata vota???


----------



## Bruja (18 Agosto 2009)

*lordprinceton*

Se separazione significa ancora "dividere"... va da sé che dopo la separazione le due partoi possono fare quello che meglio credono...
Sei induttivo ma se fossi stato deduttivo lo avresti facilmente "dedotto".





Bruja


----------



## Old lordpinceton (18 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se separazione significa ancora "dividere"... va da sé che dopo la separazione le due partoi possono fare quello che meglio credono...
> Sei induttivo ma se fossi stato deduttivo lo avresti facilmente "dedotto".
> 
> 
> ...


Io sono per principio "induttivo"
L'aristotelismo è uno dei peggiori mali del mondo.
Sto sperimentando che un conto è ciò che gli avvocati dicono convenga fare un conto è ciò che poi i coniugi fanno.
Ogni giorno sul giornale leggo di donne vittima dello stalking di lui che non si rassegna. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Siamo sposati.
ne deduco che ci ameremo tutta la vita.
Invece o tu alimenti quella fiamma giorno dopo giorno o essa muore.
Sticazzi!!!


----------



## Old lordpinceton (18 Agosto 2009)

babilonia ha detto:


> . . . . . finiscila di dire Min......
> Devo solo ringraziarti o vuoi anche un monumento?????


??????????????????????????????????????????????????????
Ti rivolgi a me?
E di grazia di che mi ringrazi?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (18 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Siamo sposati.
> ne deduco che ci ameremo tutta la vita.
> Invece o tu alimenti quella fiamma giorno dopo giorno o essa muore.


Eh sì, sembrerebbe così...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (18 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Eh sì, sembrerebbe così...


Invece...si dice che quando il marito inizia a lamentarsi della pasta..sei "indotta" a pensare...che bisogna correre ai ripari. Non "dedurne" di essere una pessima cuoca.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (18 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Invece...si dice che quando il marito inizia a lamentarsi della pasta..sei "indotta" a pensare...che bisogna correre ai ripari. Non "dedurne" di essere una pessima cuoca.


Se i mariti si lamentassero sarebbe già un passo avanti.
Il fatto è che fingono che vada tutto bene e poi si fanno l'amante.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (18 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Se i mariti si lamentassero sarebbe già un passo avanti.
> Il fatto è che fingono che vada tutto bene e poi si fanno l'amante.


Non è il mio caso. Ripeto: io ti dico in faccia: " Mi vedo con un'altra!"
Se mi ami mi fermi.
Se non mi ami, mi lasci andare. 
Ecchecazzo!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Non è il mio caso. Ripeto: io ti dico in faccia: " Mi vedo con un'altra!"
> Se mi ami mi fermi.
> Se non mi ami, mi lasci andare.
> Ecchecazzo!


Non vorrei farti cadere nella disperazione ...ma una può pure pensare di condividere la pena...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (18 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non vorrei farti cadere nella disperazione ...ma una può pure pensare di condividere la pena...


Penso proprio che sia come dici tu. Mi rendo conto di non essere amabile. Però dai a qualcuna piaccio. E mi basta questo.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (18 Agosto 2009)

Boh. Io non ci riuscirei mai.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (18 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Boh. Io non ci riuscirei mai.


A fare cosa?


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Non è il mio caso. Ripeto: io ti dico in faccia: " Mi vedo con un'altra!"
> Se mi ami mi fermi.
> *Se non mi ami, mi lasci andare. *
> Ecchecazzo!



ma col calcio in culo o senza?
se no non mi ci metto neanche


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Boh. Io non ci riuscirei mai.





lordpinceton ha detto:


> A fare cosa?


 A condividere.
Neanch'io ...meglio regalarlo...


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A condividere.
> Neanch'io ...meglio regalarlo...


e tirare il pacco a qualcun'altra


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e tirare il pacco a qualcun'altra


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (19 Agosto 2009)

quoto tutto


----------



## Old lordpinceton (19 Agosto 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma col calcio in culo o senza?
> se no non mi ci metto neanche


Ma Asu vuoi che mi abbia dato il calcio e non me ne sia accorto??


----------



## Old lordpinceton (19 Agosto 2009)

Ma secondo me non è così...
é: " Perchè io ti devo sopportare?? Va farti sopportare da qualche altra !"

In fondo dai...

Sono un povero frate cercatore
Fatemi la carità d'un po' d'amore!


----------



## Old Iris2 (20 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma secondo me non è così...
> é: " Perchè io ti devo sopportare?? Va farti sopportare da qualche altra !"
> 
> In fondo dai...
> ...


Ho motivo di ritenere che tua moglie abbia una sua storia. O è un mostro senza pulsioni e sentimenti (e ci credo poco)...o ha un amante.
Ne sono sicura. O quasi.
Le donne che stanno tranquille a casa, sapendo che il marito le tradisce, trovano consolazione altrove. E' troppo tranquilla. Te lo assicuro.


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (20 Agosto 2009)

E' una delle uniche due soluzioni possibili all'aver sposato un traditore seriale: O ti separi o te lo tieni ma ti fai i beati fatti tuoi. 
(ci sarebbe anche una terza ma prevede la galera)


----------



## Old lordpinceton (20 Agosto 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Ho motivo di ritenere che tua moglie abbia una sua storia. O è un mostro senza pulsioni e sentimenti (e ci credo poco)...o ha un amante.
> Ne sono sicura. O quasi.
> Le donne che stanno tranquille a casa, sapendo che il marito le tradisce, trovano consolazione altrove. E' troppo tranquilla. Te lo assicuro.


Cavoli...mi intriga da matti sta faccendina...acqua cheta rompe i ponti...
Vi terrò informate....

E io rinascerò....
Cervo a primavera...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (20 Agosto 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> E' una delle uniche due soluzioni possibili all'aver sposato un traditore seriale: O ti separi o te lo tieni ma ti fai i beati fatti tuoi.
> (ci sarebbe anche una terza ma prevede la galera)


Ma dai...ma basta...mica so un serial Killer, mica ho la cintura segnata con le tacche, mica ho le mutandine di quelle che mi sono fatto, ma porca miseria...sono stati sporadici incontri piacevoli da entrambi le parti. cazzo...dall'altra parte sta una donna. Ok? 

Non riesco a capire perchè sei obbligato a separarti solo perchè la becchi con un altro. 

Ne deduco solo che è na...

E chi mi dice che se svento la malafemmina, lei si gira e mi inchioda a tutte le mie bravate? 

Magari dice: " Dai maritino, volevo provare anch'io cosa si prova ad andare con un altro".

Porca miseria, non si riesce a darvi la dimensione goduriosa della vita erotica...

Tutto è tenebra e peccato...che palle...

Magari l'amante le paga la liposuzione...


----------



## Bruja (21 Agosto 2009)

*....hai ragionissima*



lordpinceton ha detto:


> Ma dai...ma basta...mica so un serial Killer, mica ho la cintura segnata con le tacche, mica ho le mutandine di quelle che mi sono fatto, ma porca miseria...sono stati sporadici incontri piacevoli da entrambi le parti. cazzo...dall'altra parte sta una donna. Ok?
> 
> Non riesco a capire perchè sei obbligato a separarti solo perchè la becchi con un altro.
> 
> ...


Questo é uno dei tuoi post concettualmente più seri... lo trovo perfetto, oltre a trovare esilarante la tua paura che lei abbia la franchigia che ti evita l'inchiodamento 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old lordpinceton (21 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Questo é uno dei tuoi post concettualmente più seri... lo trovo perfetto, oltre a trovare esilarante la tua paura che lei abbia la franchigia che ti evita l'inchiodamento
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sai non vorrei mai finire come Craxi fuori dal pio albergo Trivulzio 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Mai pensato per un secondo della mia vita che mia moglie sia stupida e ingenua. 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Occhio non vede cuore non duole.
Nulla vidi
Nulla udii


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> *Sai non vorrei mai finire come Craxi fuori dal pio albergo Trivulzio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma quanti anni hai?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (21 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma quanti anni hai?


42, tu?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> 42, tu?


 E non ricordi come è andata la vicenda del Trivulzio?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (21 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E non ricordi come è andata la vicenda del Trivulzio?


Il grande uomo politico Craxi, preso a monetine dal popolo. Forse non era quello l'albergo? 
Un grande uomo...
Finito proprio nella merda.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Il grande uomo politico Craxi, preso a monetine dal popolo. Forse non era quello l'albergo?
> Un grande uomo...
> Finito proprio nella merda.


O hai un grave problema di arteriosclerosi precoce o ...tu non puoi dire "c'ero anch'io"
Il Pio Albergo Trivulzio non è un albergo, ma una casa di riposo per anziani, la cosiddetta "Baggina" di Milano (perché sulla strada per andare a Baggio, paese un tempo e ora quartiere di confine di Milano).
Chi è stato beccato a prendere una mazzetta Lì è stato Mario Chiesa, presidente socialista dell'istiuto.
E' stato beccato su suggerimento della moglie separata a cui corrispondeva scarsi alimenti.
E qui è giusto il tuo riferimento ai problemi con la moglie.
Craxi è stato accolto dal lancio di monetine e dal canto "Vuoi pure queste? Bettino vuoi pure queste?...", sulla musica di Guantanamera, fuori dall'Hotel Raphael, dietro piazza Navona, a Roma.
Craxi, nonostante le numerose amanti, è stato sempre difeso dalla moglie.


----------



## Old lordpinceton (21 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> O hai un grave problema di arteriosclerosi precoce o ...tu non puoi dire "c'ero anch'io"
> Il Pio Albergo Trivulzio non è un albergo, ma una casa di riposo per anziani, la cosiddetta "Baggina" di Milano (perché sulla strada per andare a Baggio, paese un tempo e ora quartiere di confine di Milano.
> Chi è stato beccato a prendere una mazzetta Lì è stato Mario Chiesa, presidente socialista dell'istuto.
> E' stato beccato su suggerimento della moglie separata a cui corrispondeva scarsi alimenti.
> ...




















  Credi che mi ricordassi di Chiesa o del fatto della mariuola? Visto che rompiballe ste donne? 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Ma Craxi aveva amanti??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Ok maestra il mio tema è proprio da 4! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Io volevo solo dire questo che non mi capiti di dire al popolo: " Cittadini, vi parlo io, l'uomo retto e onesto!" e che tutti mi ridano in faccia e che mi dicano: " Ma se perfino il campanile sa che hai svaligiato 50 banche!"
 E io dirò; " Fu per aiutare il popolo! Che aveva fame era bisognoso, ho fatto opera di pene!" 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Visto la moglie di Bettino? Mia cara...se ci sono certi interessi da difendere...una donna tace e manda giù. E Jaquekine Kennedy? Hillary Clinton? 
Quelle sono donne che io ammiro. 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Poi Persa... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   mai negata l'evidenza. Anzi l'ho ingigantita a dismisura fino a renderla un'iperobole  

	
	
		
		
	


	












E mi sono salvato


----------



## Bruja (21 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Visto la moglie di Bettino? Mia cara...se ci sono certi interessi da difendere...una donna tace e manda giù. E Jaquekine Kennedy? Hillary Clinton?
> Quelle sono donne che io ammiro.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old lordpinceton (21 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> lordpinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Visto la moglie di Bettino? Mia cara...se ci sono certi interessi da difendere...una donna tace e manda giù. E Jaquekine Kennedy? Hillary Clinton?
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2009)

lordpinceton ha detto:


> Onore a Claretta Petacci ed Eva Brown.
> Ardite!
> Per il resto ovvio...guarda la Marini....


Ma le pensi alla notte?


----------



## Old lordpinceton (21 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma le pensi alla notte?


Beh analizza la coppia Marini Cecchi Gori...e fai due più due...


----------



## Bruja (22 Agosto 2009)

*....*



lordpinceton ha detto:


> Beh analizza la coppia Marini Cecchi Gori...e fai due più due...


... che fa sempre 4... ma se hai ben presente la faccenda lei lo ha lasciato quando era FUORI dalle pesti e non quando era nella m....!
A me la Marini non é neppure simpatica ma in quel frangente si é comportata con dignità, poi lcosa é finita ma lui aveva già altri "giri"!!
In caso é la Falchi che ha gettato quasi subito la spugna... 
Quanto a Eva Braun ed alla Petacci, sono certo anche state eroiche ma sono stati anche gli eventi a creare dei percorsi obbligati... pensare di uscire da un bunker in quella situazione o tornare alla vita normale per l'altra deve aver pesato nella scelta di entrambe, ed in fondo l'amore ha qualche volta connotazioni eroiche non potendo avere sbocchi accettabili.
La vita normale, semplice, in cui si affrontano le magagne quotidiane necessità di altro "eroismo"... alla fine certi eroi devono la loro gloria alle circostanze che li ha messi di fronte alla grandezza o alla codardìa, che sono comunque strade obbligate!
Bruja


----------



## Old lordpinceton (22 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> ... che fa sempre 4... ma se hai ben presente la faccenda lei lo ha lasciato quando era FUORI dalle pesti e non quando era nella m....!
> A me la Marini non é neppure simpatica ma in quel frangente si é comportata con dignità, poi lcosa é finita ma lui aveva già altri "giri"!!
> In caso é la Falchi che ha gettato quasi subito la spugna...
> Quanto a Eva Braun ed alla Petacci, sono certo anche state eroiche ma sono stati anche gli eventi a creare dei percorsi obbligati... pensare di uscire da un bunker in quella situazione o tornare alla vita normale per l'altra deve aver pesato nella scelta di entrambe, ed in fondo l'amore ha qualche volta connotazioni eroiche non potendo avere sbocchi accettabili.
> ...


Sei saggia.
Ma Eva e Claretta erano le amanti e non le mogli. Non dimentichiamo mai questo.


----------



## Bruja (23 Agosto 2009)

*....*



lordpinceton ha detto:


> Sei saggia.
> Ma Eva e Claretta erano le amanti e non le mogli. Non dimentichiamo mai questo.


...già ma certe donne pare siano facilmente intercambiabili 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old lordpinceton (23 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> ...già ma certe donne pare siano facilmente intercambiabili
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non capisco.


----------

